# Mini-kegs



## furby83 (28/9/10)

does anyone know where to buy the 5l mini kegs like this  in Australia.
to order them from America the postage is [censored] more than the actual item.

i am asking as i don't have the space for a full keg setup or even bottle storage and in the next 4 - 6 months i will be loosing even more space.
but i work in a bottle shop and can get one of those displays that are used for the Heineken mini's (they fit 10 and will fit in my new space.)


----------



## barls (28/9/10)

to my knowledge there is no one selling these in oz unfortunately.


----------



## Bribie G (28/9/10)

From time to time the subject of Heineken mini kegs comes up, but I can't remember if anyone has succeeded in adapting them to home brew.


Edit: Before I started kegging I stored all my beer in 2L PETs, which I found to be a good halfway house between bottles and kegs. You can put an entire brew into 12 PETs and can easily store two batches in a floor area of around 40 cm be 30 cm four cases high.





:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Malted (28/9/10)

2 series of questions to ask yourself.

*(1)* is it really a matter of space or am I a tight arse? No offence intended. 
Do you want this small keg from the States because of it's size and similarity to the Heiny kegs or because of it's apparent cheapness? Post from the states is always going to be worth more than the item. If it is REALLY exactly what you want, then that is what you will have to pay if you want it. It couldn't be more than $100 for post; so that's about $111 for a mini keg. Doesn't sound too bad (except see "However" in the next point).

*(2)* do you have a history of home brewing? Do you have enough space for brewing if space is such an issue? How are you going to charge the keg and dispense the beer? I looked at the website and you can buy a 'party star deluxe tap system' for it. *However*, it also says the kegs are only good for 6 -8 uses before needing to be replaced.

*HOW ABOUT:* a solution from WA. A stainless steel 12 Litre keg that is only 28cm x 28cm or a SS 9 litre keg that is 21cm x 36 cm? If you could fit 10 Heinies in the display fridge, surely you fit in a few of these? You can use them and use them and use them as many times as you want. There is even a party keg charger & dispenser kit so you don't need a gas bottle & reg (would be the same as the mini keg, i.e priming the keg with sugar for another fermentation to gas it up; then use the CO2 gadget for dispensing). They're available from WA here LINKY. They are not cheap (but are not disposable either) and freight is still steepish out of WA though, but certainly not as much as out of the States. It would seem to be a possible solution for you but it comes back to (1).

If you want cheaper, you may have to go bigger.
EDIT: Well as BribieG says, a 2L PET is almost a mini keg... and a lot simpler too.


----------



## unrealeous (28/9/10)

Also - if you do want those little kegs, perhaps try find them in German... from the page on the OP's link - "These kegs make a long journey from Germany and as result, many arrive with small dents..."


----------



## furby83 (28/9/10)

> If you could fit 10 Heinies in the display fridge, surely you fit in a few of these?


the display is just a rack sort of like shelves DESIGNED for the Heini kegs by Lion-Nathan.



> (1) is it really a matter of space or am I a tight arse? No offence intended.



a bit from column A a bit from column B but as i said space will be restricted to one of those shelving units that you get from Bunnings 
as my sister is getting a car and i will be most likely be moved out the the garden shed.  

i have read on US homebrew forums that people with careful "care & feeding" can get up to 20 uses out of each keg before needing replacement.

the solution for tapping, etc would be this.


side note.
how much pressure would this (item 60835) hold?


----------



## furby83 (28/9/10)

unrealeous said:


> Also - if you do want those little kegs, perhaps try find them in German... from the page on the OP's link - "These kegs make a long journey from Germany and as result, many arrive with small dents..."




minimum purchase is 240 (price unknown) from here


----------



## prestonpaul (28/9/10)

How about something like this?


----------



## kymba (28/9/10)

make yer own?
[post="0"]A Guide to Making and Using Cheap Pressure Sprayer Party Kegs[/post]



> my sister is getting a car and i will be most likely be moved out the the garden shed.


????


----------



## furby83 (28/9/10)

> make yer own?
> A Guide to Making and Using Cheap Pressure Sprayer Party Kegs
> 
> 
> ...



my brewing area and storage will be moved out to the shed.
making my own looks good now i just have to find an esky that will hold 2-3 of them.


----------



## jtsteel (28/9/10)

In a past life ( before I got the space and dosh to get a full cornie keg system ) I used and reused mini kegs many times. Hey where do you think the alias came from? Never was able to rejig the Heineken min i kegs but used and reused - have I said that before? - DAB, Biten... etc mini kegs. I bought a Tap A Draft system because it fitted into my little fridge in my little house. I bought two adapters from the US that allowed the TAD to fit the mini kegs. Worked well enough for quite a while. 

The TAD is a little expensive to run in terms of the little gas bulbs that you need to use but it DID work and for a few years til I relocated and found the room to go to cornies. The TAD worked for me at the time very well, a bit of a compromise but worked.

Still have the whole thing stuck away in a box in the shed if you are interested...


----------



## furby83 (28/9/10)

kymba said:


> make yer own?


would using one of these #60835
work or would it not hold the pressure?


----------



## barls (28/9/10)

quick answer no
long answer
it may hold a very low pressure for a hand pumped ale but not anything else.


----------



## furby83 (29/9/10)

would the sprayer be suitable for storage?


----------



## coe-crl (29/9/10)

I wouldn't store beer in the sprayer for a long time. I tend to use them for short term applications (parties), as the plastic has a strong odour that I haven't managed to wash out even after a few uses. Once sealed well I've had no problem with them holding pressure, and I bulk buy co2 cylinders from a cheap cycling site.


----------



## Malted (29/9/10)

minikeg said:


> Still have the whole thing stuck away in a box in the shed if you are interested...




I thought this sounded helpful for you.
Actually it seems as though you have been given a few good suggestions.


----------



## furby83 (29/9/10)

@minikeg
do you still have the minikegs or only the TAD?


----------



## jtsteel (29/9/10)

Just managed to get to the box at the back of the shed. Have enough bits n bobs to knock together two (2) TAD's including the special adaptors for the minikegs and there are still two minikegs in ther as well.

PM me if you want to give the stuff a try - you can have the lot if you are willing to collect, pay postage - I would rather see it used than sit at the back of my shed.

John.


----------



## schooey (29/9/10)

Is this what you're looking for?

If so, you get them here


----------



## stux (10/7/12)

Loold like a neat way to reuse mini kegs

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...7&st=0&


----------



## glenwal (10/7/12)

Stux said:


> Loold like a neat way to reuse mini kegs
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...7&st=0&




He doesn't do the kits anymore unfortunately

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=65854&hl=


----------

